
The Ars review: Oculus Rift expands PC gaming past the monitor’s edge - davidiach
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/03/the-ars-review-oculus-rift-expands-pc-gaming-past-the-monitors-edge/
======
drzaiusapelord
> This brave new display technology is a strictly “look, don’t touch” affair,
> controlled primarily through a standard Xbox One gamepad that seems built
> for an entirely different way of playing. In the Rift, you have to tamp down
> that first instinct to simply reach out and grab at the convincing world
> surrounding you.

This right here validates my decision to order the Vive. I want a real VR
experience, not just a fancy HMD. The price difference isn't significant for
me and the reality here is that even when Oculus launches its touch
controllers they'll have a library of games that dont support it (and
developers worried if designing for touch will result in lost sales as not
every Rift will have it). Looking at the fairly uninspired games available
today, I can't see how they could. You can't just tack on motion control. Its
a completely different experience, like say, the difference between a NES game
and a Wii game.

I think the Vive leapfrogged the Rift here. The demos I've seen of the Vive
software look like what most people would consider VR. The Rift has exclusives
but, Lucky's Tail? Farlands? These are boring console games shoehorned to work
with a HMD. That's not what I want VR to be. There's a real Sega Saturn feel
here with the Rift. The same way the Saturn was not-quite 3D graphics, the
Rift ecosystem is not quite VR. At least not yet.

~~~
stcredzero
I agree with your analysis above. However, for piloting games, this looks
pretty killer. Being able to crane your head around ("keep your head on a
swivel") and have the same situational awareness problem as fighter pilots
(minus the G forces) is going to be awesome. Piloting airplanes, tanks, mechs,
warships, spaceships -- all going to be awesome.

So maybe the Vive can capitalize on this. Not only can they deliver the
piloting, they can also deliver "true VR." Having those controls bundled is
going to be a big advantage. It all depends on how much good software they can
get built for the platform.

Then comes Sony.

------
cma
Really big mistake to not ship with motion controllers; you feel like you are
"at" the game rather than the "in" the game you feel with Vive.

~~~
stcredzero
From what I've experienced in demos, any situation when you're in a cockpit
feels like you're in the game.

~~~
cma
Yeah, seated cockpit sims seem to be Oculus Rift's best niche.

